# help sanding marks in joint compound



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can fill them with lightweight Drywall mud---not a problem--you will have to repaint those touch ups with 2 coats of paint.

You have learned a lesson here----it is the painters job to do drywall touch ups after the primer goes on.


Often small imperfections get packed with sanding dust--and don't appear until the primer is on--
ll pro painters know this---and now you do,too.-----Mike---


----------



## bbillcee (Jun 5, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> You can fill them with lightweight Drywall mud---not a problem--you will have to repaint those touch ups with 2 coats of paint.
> 
> You have learned a lesson here----it is the painters job to do drywall touch ups after the primer goes on.
> 
> ...


thank for filling me in!:thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Learning by doing-----the best lessons--they should be---they cost the most---:laughing:


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just solicited a drywall quote. I noticed that thier standard services included:
· Drywall to be screwed and glued (low V.O.C glue)
· Quote includes:
o One spot drywall touch up after prime and before finish paint
o Scrape of floors from mud upon completion of work
o Shop vac angles, corners and window sills
o Plastic installed as needed to minimize dust
o Sweep floor with fine broom at time of sweep
o 11 month warranty visit
· Drywall to be finished to a level four finish

I don't know, thought I would post in case anyone getting quotes has some extra info to ask their contractor. I have not had them do the work yet but they have done two large jobs for friends of mine.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting. I have been around a lot of dry-walling on job sites and have never heard of a "level 4 finish" or any number finishing. I'll have to get re-educated on that one.


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thurman, yeah, I should go look that up...

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/resources/techtalk/revisiting.aspx (first google hit)


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Level 5 is the top of the line, includes glaze coating all surfaces prior to sanding. Any drywall contractor worth a flip will include a touch-up after priming. Was a power sander used? Often it will leave some marks when a fresh pad is installed. Mesh screen tends to leave scratches, which is why I don't use it. Even a new sheet of paper on a regular pole sander can scratch at first. Using too heavy a grit, lightweight mud for the skim, any number of causes are possible. Paint MIGHT fill the voids IF a fairly heavy nap roller is used, but you should not have to make up for the contractor's error. He should come back and skim the areas and get them to where they are acceptable to your standards.....


----------



## bbillcee (Jun 5, 2007)

it went very easy thanx!


----------

